# ramstein accident



## me262 (Jun 8, 2005)

does any body have a vid of this accident/
is just for reference, nothing morbid


----------



## evangilder (Jun 8, 2005)

I had it on tape years ago, but they are all packed up right now. Let me see if I can find it in a couple of weeks. It was pretty horrific.


----------



## me262 (Jun 8, 2005)

sure, i can wait


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

I dont know if i wanna see that footage again... That one view i saw with the people runnin, and the flames caught them ....

Ugh...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

I remember it was pretty gruesome. To be honest, I don't know why I taped it. That has to be close to 20 years ago now. I don't know that I have watched it since then. When I find it, I will take a look again to make sure it's not too bad before I digital-ize it.


----------



## volto71 (Sep 27, 2005)

Excerpt from italian TV
It's gruesome but...I've found it on the net
I saw the Frecce a few days before Ramstein accident....  
http://www.savefile.com/files/4165458
8) ciao 8)
P.S.sorry 4 my english!


----------

